# VMD crash and debugger problem



## sprock (Nov 18, 2015)

Hello,

I installed science/vmd from ports but is crashes with a segfault.  I then built a debug version using `make WITH_DEBUG=yes STRIP=install`.  On running `vmd` in gdb(1), I get the following:

```
(gdb) run
Starting program: /usr/local/lib/vmd/vmd_FREEBSDAMD64
(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...[New LWP 100492]
(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...Error while reading shared library symbols:
Dwarf Error: wrong version in compilation unit header (is 4, should be 2) [in module /usr/local/lib/gcc48/libstdc++.so.6]
(no debugging symbols found)...Error while reading shared library symbols:
Dwarf Error: wrong version in compilation unit header (is 4, should be 2) [in module /usr/local/lib/gcc48/libgcc_s.so.1]
(no debugging symbols found)...
```

I'm running 10.2-RELEASE-p6, amd64.

Any help in getting a useful gdb(1) session will be most appreciated.

Thanks,
Roger


----------

